# A Salt Box for the BOSS



## drycreek (Dec 5, 2012)

Blackwalnut 4 1/2" stump base turned to 3" diameter 3 1/4" tall and with lid 4 3/4" tall the knob was turned to her request http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/saltbox.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 5, 2012)

Anything done for her AND to her request is a masterpiece!  Good work !
Scot


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2012)

Definite brownie points for that one!


----------



## Patrude (Dec 5, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Blackwalnut 4 1/2" stump base turned to 3" diameter 3 1/4" tall and with lid 4 3/4" tall the knob was turned to her request http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/saltbox.jpg



:teethlaugh: Way to go!!!!!!! Goodies from the shop; what could be better. Keepin the Boss happy is #1


----------



## drycreek (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------

